Ask HN: What useful thing in life gets easier to do/learn in your 30s? - borncrusader
======
chrisbennet
Understanding people. Forgiving them for being human.

------
idclip
forgiveness seconded.

the chances to experience what some call an awakening increase. small or big,
major or minor, you eventually start forgiving and focussing on minimizing
suffering.

its easier in a way, but only in that ignorance of suffering maximizes
suffering. so knowing is, ideomatically, half the battle there.

the task itself is much harder than it sounds.

but its a start.

------
geezerjay
Don't sweat the small stuff.

